# sustanon 250  or   andropen 275?



## MOPAR1122 (Mar 1, 2006)

i am thinking of future cycles. which do you guys recommend?


----------



## mandarb11 (Mar 1, 2006)

I love BD Andropen, more bang for the buck!


----------



## healthfreak (Mar 1, 2006)

same here. andropen


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 1, 2006)

I havnt had a chance to use the Andropen myself But I have no doubts its every bit of the lable claims.
Ive always been more of an Omnadren guy Myself but my advice would be that as long as both are real and from a reputable supplier
Id just get whichever one I could get safer, and of course the better buy on.


----------



## powermad (Mar 2, 2006)

Andropen costs only $4.50 per 275mg.  That is a damn good price and you don't have to deal with opening amps.  Most sustanon amps run 6-8 a pop.  I have never used sust/omna/or andropen but if I ever do a test blend I'll go with BD's product.  I've heard it is less painful, as well which is always a plus.


----------



## mandarb11 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yup I am on it now, no pain with the injections and no amps to break all the time I love British Dragon! By far the most economical test out there!


----------



## KILLA (Mar 2, 2006)

read the reviews on andropen on gxgr bros. Reviews say its painful. Sust on the otherhand is pretty painless to me.


----------



## mrxplosive (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm having trouble with the Andropen myself. I really don't what is up, but I feel completely odd for 3-4 days after an inject. I actually threw out 4 syringes preloaded with 1ml andropen, 1ml PRL tren ace. I thought the tren was the problem. Switched over to andropen and primo, had waited 5 days since last inject. Was feeling better. Injected, felt like shit 3-4 days. Blended the primo with some prop instead, injected 3 times now and I feel fine. 

I had been sick, so I'm not ruling out that my body was just acting weird regardless of the gear, but it was pretty damn coincidental the timing of andropen injects to getting that weird feeling. My first experience with a BD product so far. I'd say I'm still not sold on the andropen. Give me a week of feeling good and I'll try another couple of shots and hopefully there will be no issues.


----------



## MR .T (Mar 2, 2006)

I think there was 2 different andropen 275. One was too painful so they changed it but I could be wrong. If I was going to use one of them I would chose Andropen because its stronger and cheaper.


----------



## menzies2901 (Mar 3, 2006)

MR .T said:
			
		

> I think there was 2 different andropen 275. One was too painful so they changed it but I could be wrong. If I was going to use one of them I would chose Andropen because its stronger and cheaper.



I have to agree - value for money


----------



## mandarb11 (Mar 3, 2006)

MR .T said:
			
		

> I think there was 2 different andropen 275. One was too painful so they changed it but I could be wrong. If I was going to use one of them I would chose Andropen because its stronger and cheaper.



Yup they switched it around I think mid 2005 or something like that. I read about it on the BD website. I will say it again I am on it right now, my gear was manufactured in October of 2005 and I inject Mon, Wed and Friday 1 cc no pain, no problems. I love the stuff! There is a lot of fake BD products out there so beware of where you buy you gear!


----------



## faller (Mar 4, 2006)

i'm on it at the moment, .5 ml eod. love the stuff,no pain. i know that it's not supposed to kick in for 4 to 5 wks. but i could feel it at wk. 3. mostly my libido, but than i'm 48 so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## kell11 (Mar 4, 2006)

For the sake of NOT arguing over a small difference-(cuttin' nuts)
Sh*t guys, the answer is either = same.Just me,I have no pref.
Of couse Im loaded up w/ Andropen at the time...Just by coincidence.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 4, 2006)

I prefer single estered tests, but that's just me.


----------



## kell11 (Mar 4, 2006)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I prefer single estered tests, but that's just me.


Myself as well,that's why my blends are collecting dust.But thats just me2.


----------



## MR .T (Mar 4, 2006)

Isn't it all the same when the ester breaks down? Im not 100% on that.


----------



## kell11 (Mar 4, 2006)

MR .T said:
			
		

> Isn't it all the same when the ester breaks down? Im not 100% on that.


Some say Test is Test,Napolean...but it wasnt me.Wait,yes it was.


----------



## MR .T (Mar 4, 2006)

Vote for Pedro


----------



## kell11 (Mar 4, 2006)

MR .T said:
			
		

> Vote for Pedro


I dont know what that means...but I like it.Especially on a thread like this ole tired dog...
viva la Pedro!


----------



## Strongman (Mar 4, 2006)

How about:

*Pedro* If I win, you can be my secretary or something.
*Napoleon Dynamite* Sweet!


----------



## MR .T (Mar 4, 2006)

It is from the movie Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## kell11 (Mar 4, 2006)

MR .T said:
			
		

> It is from the movie Napoleon Dynamite


oh yes.Class prez.How stupid of me.........that I watched that movie........twice.........There Ive admitted it.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 5, 2006)

MR .T said:
			
		

> Isn't it all the same when the ester breaks down? Im not 100% on that.


The opporative word there is when.
Due to the different esters the test is entering your blood stream and at different stages of half life than a single estered test.


----------

